# VGA to HDMI HELP!!! xD



## S.T.A.R.S.

It's very rarely I need help,but I guess the day has come.(NOOOO xD)

I have 2 laptops called Toshiba mini NB200 and Asus 1001PX.
They both have VGA output which are as we all know analog.
My PANASONIC TV unforcenately does not have the damn VGA input.It has only HDMI input which is digital.And as we all know,you cannot connect VGA to HDMI with the cable directly.I mean you can,but it won't work because ANALOG and DIGITAL are not compatible lol.

So here is my problem.I had of course no choice but to buy VGA to HDMI converter.I bought it from DEALEXTREME.Here is the link to the converter I have:

http://www.dealextreme.com/p/vga-to-1080p-hdmi-1-3-converter-box-100-240v-ac-29769

So that converter can accept VGA and even audio and it outputs both to HDMI which is great.
Let's start from the sound.The sound works PERFECT and I have no problems with it at all.
The problem is THE PICTURE ON THE TV.
I connected my Toshiba mini NB200 to the converter using standard VGA MALE cable and then connected my HDMI cable from the converter into the TV.Now here is the weird thing.After I have connected everything,I turn on the TV,switch to HDMI mode and then turn on the laptop.When the laptop turns on and when I try to go into BIOS,the BIOS shows up perfectly on the TV.Then when I try to go into Windows XP,here is the PROBLEM.XP IS showed on the TV,but only while it's loading.Once the XP OS has been loaded,the picture from the TV disappears and goes back to my laptop..............what the hell lol?!

I have checked ALL options in the BIOS,I have checked ALL options in my graphic driver,I tryed switching from NOTEBOOK to MONITOR,but nothing happens.The picture is always showed ONLY ON THE laptop.
I also tryed EVERY SINGLE screen resolution I have and also tryed every single screen refresh rate such as 60 Hz,65 Hz and so on...
I also tryed setting my monitor (TV) as the primary device then as the secondary device and then both LAPTOP and TV.No matter what I do,the picture NEVER EVER shows on my TV.ONLY on the laptop...

The drivers are also up to date,but I dont think that really matters if the pure BIOS can show up...weird ha?

My graphic driver even detects that the TV (external monitor) has been connected,but no matter how much and hard I try to use the monitor (TV),the picture never shows up on it.Only on the laptop.

Ok so this is what happens with Toshiba mini NB200.

My other laptop is Asus 1001PX which also has only VGA output.
Again lets start from the sound.Sound works perfectly on my TV using that converter and I have no problems with it at all just like on the Toshiba mini NB200.
The problem is again the picture.Only on this laptop it's even worse because the picture NEVER EVER shows up.Wether I am in BIOS,loading OS part,OS itself and so on.And I have also tryed all the things as I did on Toshiba mini NB200.

So does anyone knows why the picture doesn't want to show up???
On my Toshiba mini NB200 I can at least get the picture when I am in BIOS and when OS XP is loading,but once XP has finished loading,the picture from TV disappears and goes back to my laptop.
On Asus 1001PX laptop,I never even get an image lol...

I also tryed booting Linux Ubuntu from USB stick on Toshiba mini NB200.And guess what?The image on my TV is showed,but again only while Ubuntu is loading.Once Ubuntu has been loaded,the image again disappears and goes back to my laptop just like with XP lol.What the hell lol?!


So what is the problem lol?????????HELP xD!!!


----------



## Okedokey

This relates to the driver.  In the bios and during splash screen your computer is using default drivers, as soon as it goes past that it loads the 3rd party graphics driver.

This post wouldve been easier if you had of said:

Display doesnt work post splash screen with vga - > hdmi adaptor for various latptops with a Panasonic (model number:XXX).  At this stage we still don't know the full story even though you have written an essay. 

Post full specs of the Panasonic TV and go here to make sure the NB200 has latest graphics driver (be sure).  http://www.intel.com/p/en_US/support/detect/graphics


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

Oh man I can't believe I forgot to write the model number of my TV lol.I was thinking about that all the time while writing the post and I forgot lol.
Anyway here it is:

MODEL NAME: Viera Panasonic
MODEL NUMBER: TH-37PV7P
SERIAL NUMBER: FA-7550161

As for the drivers,I have installed the newest ones for the entire hardware:

-chipset
-graphic (Intel GMA 945)
-audio
-LAN
-WLAN

So it is kinda weird that it doesn't work.
Is there a way to somehow force the default drivers to load?
I don't really want to disable the graphic driver lol...
Better that than nothing lol.In the meantime I will try to find an update in the case if I am missing something connected to the graphic...

Thanks for the help by the way.



Cheers dude!


----------



## Okedokey

Check out pp.37 of your manual.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

pp???

You mean page 37?
The TV is bought about 2 years ago and the manual is God knows where...

Please don't tell me that I need to buy a new converter lol...xD


----------



## Okedokey

Its available as pdf online.


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

I have finally managed to find the manual.It was in my drawer behind the TV.(Thank God)

Manual says that there are 10 input signals that HDMI can display on my TV.Here they are:

525 (480) / 60i
525 (480) / 60p
625 (576) / 50i
625 (576) / 60p
750 (720) / 60p
750 (720) / 60p
1,125 (1,080) / 60i
1,125 (1,080) / 50i
1,125 (1,080) / 60p
1,125 (1,080) / 50p

As for the rest of the manual,it doesn't really say anything useful connected to HDMI except that written above.

I have also reinstalled all my (already the newest) drivers on my Asus 1001PX eee pc,but image never shows up.

I then tryed to connect that laptop to my small TV which has VGA and of course it worked,but that is because it was VGA to VGA.

But my laptop VGA to my TV HDMI just won't work no matter what I do.

Any ideas???


----------



## Okedokey

Cant you use a dvi cable from the computer to the tv?


----------



## S.T.A.R.S.

bigfellla said:


> Cant you use a dvi cable from the computer to the tv?


 
LoL I wish I can,but my laptop has ONLY VGA and my TV has ONLY HDMI.So DVI cable is useless.I do have also pin converters from VGA to DVI and DVI to HDMI,but that doesn't work either when using the converter I bought...

I am getting crazy here lol.........HELP! xD


----------

